# Experience with Solid Gold



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am not crazy about their advertising techniques, but I was very happy with the results I got when feeding Barking at the Moon.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What kinds of advertising techniques do they use? I honestly haven't seen anything from them. 

It seems like a good food, nice ingredient list... kinda expensive though compared to Fromm or Acana which is what I had been considering.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Our neighbor fed hund-n-flocken to their lab for 8 years with great success. They recently switched to Blue buffalo because the dog was acting like she no longer liked the food (she tends to be a very finicky eater).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

When I was looking for a food for Ranger, I asked about Solid Gold. The very knowledgeable employee said the food isn't as good as what you pay for and he steered me towards Orijen or Evo as better quality for similar price. That's been my only experience with the food, so can't say much besides that.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ranger said:


> When I was looking for a food for Ranger, I asked about Solid Gold. The very knowledgeable employee said the food isn't as good as what you pay for and he steered me towards Orijen or Evo as better quality for similar price. That's been my only experience with the food, so can't say much besides that.


I had the same experience at our local pet store. Weird.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ranger said:


> When I was looking for a food for Ranger, I asked about Solid Gold. The very knowledgeable employee said the food isn't as good as what you pay for and he steered me towards Orijen or Evo as better quality for similar price. That's been my only experience with the food, so can't say much besides that.





goldenjackpuppy said:


> I had the same experience at our local pet store. Weird.


I'm glad that you both shared this. 

Comparing the ingredients between Solid Gold and that of Acana, Orijen, Fromm, Evo- they're all pretty similar quality. Perhaps I'll just save myself the extra $10 a bag and get one of the above brands + a bag of treats! :


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'm glad that you both shared this.
> 
> Comparing the ingredients between Solid Gold and that of Acana, Orijen, Fromm, Evo- they're all pretty similar quality. Perhaps I'll just save myself the extra $10 a bag and get one of the above brands + a bag of treats! :


There was another reason (that I'm completely blanking on!!!) why I didn't choose Solid Gold for Jack. It was on my short list of foods to consider (with Acana, Fromm, Evo) but I remember thinking "oh, maybe we don't want to feed that." But I can't remember why. It wasn't anything huge, but I remember distinctly making that decision. I ended up narrowing it down to Acana and Fromm (based on the protein content) and we went with Acana because it's more easily available in our area. We still order it online since it's cheaper, but didn't want to be without food if we spaced out and forgot to order it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> There was another reason (that I'm completely blanking on!!!) why I didn't choose Solid Gold for Jack. It was on my short list of foods to consider (with Acana, Fromm, Evo) but I remember thinking "oh, maybe we don't want to feed that." But I can't remember why. It wasn't anything huge, but I remember distinctly making that decision. I ended up narrowing it down to Acana and Fromm (based on the protein content) and we went with Acana because it's more easily available in our area. We still order it online since it's cheaper, but didn't want to be without food if we spaced out and forgot to order it.


Something that turned me off about Solid Gold is that they don't have a 100% guarantee. If the dog doesn't like the food, tough luck- no refund. All of the other foods that I've researched seem to stand behind their product enough to take back an opened bag if the dog doesn't find it palatable or gets severe GI upset. 

*Sigh* I was heavily leaning toward Acana or Fromm when Solid Gold caught my eye... I haven't heard many people using SG but an overwhelming very positive response to Fromm and the Champion brand foods. I think that I'm back to my original dilemma! :


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Is one more readily available in your area? Like I said above, that's how I made the decision. And, most importantly, Jack has done well on it. I would have no problem switching to Fromm though, if for some reason we decided to explore new food options.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd love to try Ranger on Fromm. I just swapped him from EVO (too many cals for the few walks we do = fat Ranger) to Acana Light and Fit, but I was considering switching him to Fromm except I have to order it 2 weeks in advance at the pet store. Yeah, right. I can barely get groceries for myself before I run out of something!

Of course, since I tried Ranger on the Acana for 3 weeks and had no problems, I sucked it up and bought the big bag. Surprise, surprise he's now showing similar syptoms to when he was on Iams, before going grain-free. Gunky ears, itchy face, itchy/flaky skin. Sigh. I think our next step is Wellness Core grain free reduced fat until I can start walking him everyday again. Grains just don't seem to agree with him.

Good luck on your food search! Like, I said, I'd love to try Fromm - might do it when I can walk again!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

We fed Carmella Solid Gold (Hundenflocken) from when she was around 8 years old up until she passed away at 14 1/2. She loved it, and we never had any issues with it (no loose stools, etc.) I guess when she got older she did get a little gassy at night, but who doesn't get more gassy as they age?


----------

